#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Прибежище и лама

## Цхултрим Тращи

Скажите пожалуйста, обязательно ли, чтобы лама, у которого принимаешь Прибежище, лама, у которого потом принимаешь обеты и лама, у которого принимаешь тантрические посвящения, был одним и тем же?
Или насколько это важно и на что влияет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В целом нет. Вы можете принять Прибежище у одного Учителя, потом принять тантрические посвящения у другого Учителя. Другое дело если Учителя в конфликте друг с другом. Но если у вас будет чистое восприятие, без рассматривания недостатков Учителей, то вы сможете иметь много Учителей и рассматривать их без разделения. Есть пословица что мягкий теленок сосет молоко у многих коров. Но сейчас также не без основания советуют не иметь много Учителей, п.ч. потом могут возникнуть проблемы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2010), Этэйла (30.01.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Насколько я знаю, они могут быть разными. Единственно желательно, чтобы из одной линии.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Из одной линии это не всегда так. Больше не так. Внесектарный подход лучше всего, об этом говорит Его Святейшество.

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (12.01.2010)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Из одной линии это не всегда так. Больше не так. Внесектарный подход лучше всего, об этом говорит Его Святейшество.


Насчёт внесектарного подхода - это бесспорно так, но на ПЕРВЫХ порах ЖЕЛаТЕЛЬНО  следовать одной традиции.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (12.01.2010), Этэйла (30.01.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Из одной линии это не всегда так. Больше не так. Внесектарный подход лучше всего, об этом говорит Его Святейшество.


Лучший подход, говорят, срединный.
В данном случае это примерно как читать книги разных буддийских авторов, ходить на все доступные лекции учителей разных линий и традиций, делать какие-то _базовые, общие_ практики с членами иных сангх и пр. будд. сообществ, и т.п. 

А вот стержень практики... образно говоря, электролиния, к которой ты подключаешься... это лучше выбрать одно. 

У меня есть, мягко говоря, подозрение, что "всеядность" благополучно проходит, когда человек на опыте понимает разницу между сушить волосы просто феном - и феном, включенным в розетку  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ann Ginger (02.03.2011), Naldjorpa (13.01.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но сейчас также не без основания советуют не иметь много Учителей, п.ч. потом могут возникнуть проблемы.


Хотелось бы узнать подробнее, какого рода проблемы?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Проблема будет в том, что если вы в каком то противостоянии примете сторону одного Учителя, то вы тем самым нарушите преданность по отношению к другому Учителю. Это затормозит ваше накопление добродетелей. Поскольку секунда сомнений в Учителе отодвигает всякое достижение каких либо реализаций, будь то осознание драгоценной человеческой жизни.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

От себя добавлю, что такие экстремальные случай, как противостояние Учителей, не единственная здесь загвоздка. К примеру, проблемы у ученика могут возникнуть и в том случае, если у его Учителей приняты _отличающиеся методологии учения_. В этом случае возможны т.с. внутренние конфликты процесса учения. 

Иногда сравнивается иметь несколько _Учителей_ с иметь несколько _жён_. Для большей наглядности )

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Уточню на всякий случай: когда говорится, что лучше иметь одного, тут имеется в виду Учитель; учителей же (в том числе и буддийских) может быть много.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> У меня есть, мягко говоря, подозрение, что "всеядность" благополучно проходит, когда человек на опыте понимает разницу между сушить волосы просто феном - и феном, включенным в розетку


У меня тоже есть подозрение, что Евгения немного не поняла. Всеядность пусть в кавычках слово здесь по мне неуместное. Способность воспринимать Учения многих Учителей гораздо лучшее явление чем способность воспринимать Учение от одного Учителя. Даже это дается с трудом. Многие тибетские ламы с уважением как к будде относятся ко всем жс, детям, собакам, видя их потенциал становления буддой, понимая что завесы временны и т.д. мы же сейчас даже одного Учителя не можем толком уважать и критикуем его недостатки. Конечно в таком случае лучше иметь одного Учителя. Но не надо говорить что это так и должно быть со всякими фенами и многими женами.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Кузьмич (30.01.2010), Турецкий (23.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011), Этэйла (30.01.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Мне кажется, что всегда нужно осознавать кто такой лама, это не пустое слово, этот человек посвятил свою жизнь Дхарме, каждый лама заслуживает уважения...учителей может быть много, но лучше этого не делать иначе заблудитесь в противоречиях имхо...(пока в своей "голове" начнете отделять зерна от плевел, и это будет лишь в вашем уме, вам будут что-то объяснять, а вам будет все по барабану...
Нет хороших учителей, нет плохих...
	Никто тебе не друг, никто тебе не враг, но каждый человек тебе учитель.

----------


## Bagira

Многое зависит от личности самого практикующего и каРмических предпосылок .Через Учителей открываются врата - двери к осознованию Дхармы и практикам ,а остальное зависит от внутреннего потенциала и усердия самого практикующего .

----------


## Сурья

Подскажите пожалуйста,в нашем городе нет буддийской общины,нельзя ли мне наладить переписку(бумажную или электронную)с кем нибудь из  лам традиции ньингма, на тему духовного наставничества в практики которые можно практиковать без посвящения.

----------


## Legba

> Подскажите пожалуйста,в нашем городе нет буддийской общины,нельзя ли мне наладить переписку(бумажную или электронную)с кем нибудь из  лам традиции ньингма, на тему духовного наставничества в практики которые можно практиковать без посвящения.


Более практичной идеей было бы все же выбраться в Москву или Питер на ритрит какого-либо Учителя. Пока такой возможности нет - штудируйте:
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/...de/CMVGypy.doc

Первейший учебник для любого нингмапинца.
И практикам, которые можно практиковать без посвящения (4 мысли, приводящие ум к Дхарме) посвящено половина этой книги.

----------

Dondhup (02.03.2011), Lanky (01.03.2011), Wyrd (02.03.2011), Анаврата (24.01.2014), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.03.2011), Сурья (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Сурья

Выбраться пока времени нет,но планирую в ближайшем будущем,за ссылку спасибо,может ещё какую литературу по теме "ньингма"порекомендуете,и ссылки на ньингма сайты.И вообще, кто на этом форуме из традиции ньингма советуйте  мне что и как ,а то я новичок.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выбраться пока времени нет,но планирую в ближайшем будущем,за ссылку спасибо,может ещё какую литературу по теме "ньингма"порекомендуете,и ссылки на ньингма сайты.И вообще, кто на этом форуме из традиции ньингма советуйте  мне что и как ,а то я новичок.


Есть достаточно большое количество методов, которые можно практиковать (использовать) и до получения посвящений. В частности размышления о непостоянстве, драгоценности человеческого рождения, карме и пр. Осуществление собственно практик тантры, повторение мантр и пр. - не единственное что используется и в ньингме тоже.

----------

Алексей Самохин (05.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.03.2011), Сурья (03.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Сурья

Спасибо за пояснения.
Если можно то поподробней, или ссылку, что я могу практиковать без посвящения из практик тантры и какие мантры можно начитывать.Меня привлекает Гуру Падмасамбхава, можно ли мне читать молитвы ему  и начитывать его  мантру.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Мантры мирных форм Будд все можно, читайте, помогайте живым существам.

----------

Алексей Самохин (05.03.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> что я могу практиковать без посвящения


*Ритуал Будды Шакьмуни* 
Сегодня, 4 марта, как раз первый день лунного месяца, когда эта практика делается. Посвящения на нее  не обязательно. но если есть вопросы, как делать, прослушайте специальные 
*объяснения ламы Олега* (Ламы Сонам Дордже), 
адаптированные к пониманию западных практиков Дхармы.
На практику Гуру Ринпоче лучше все же получить хотя бы лунг (устную передачу). Но его мантру наичтывать можно. Особенно хорошо, если при этом визуализировать его изборажение  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меня привлекает Гуру Падмасамбхава, можно ли мне читать молитвы ему  и начитывать его  мантру.


С благой мотивацией можно!

----------


## Сурья

Подскажите где можно скачать мантру Падмасамбхавы в мр3 файле,нигде не могу найти вариант, где все слоги четко произносятся, вроде как вот здесь
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmNti...eature=related
всё время попадается или горловое пение или вообще невозможно различить что именно начитывают.Мне она нужна, чтобы можно было скинуть на мр3 плеер и привыкнуть к правильному произношению,может у кого просто есть на компе,тогда если можно вышлите мне на емайл.

----------


## Legba

> Мне она нужна, чтобы можно было скинуть на мр3 плеер и привыкнуть к правильному произношению,может у кого просто есть на компе,тогда если можно вышлите мне на емайл.


Тут есть проблема. Никакого "эталонного" произношения не существует.
Разные Учителя произносят и передают эту (да и другие) мантры немного по-разному. Считается, что читать нужно так, как передали. Так что пока никак не передали - можно не забивать голову. ИМХО, конечно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2011)

----------


## Сурья

> *Ритуал Будды Шакьмуни* 
> Сегодня, 4 марта, как раз первый день лунного месяца, когда эта практика делается. Посвящения на нее  не обязательно. но если есть вопросы, как делать, прослушайте специальные 
> *объяснения ламы Олега* (Ламы Сонам Дордже), 
> адаптированные к пониманию западных практиков Дхармы.
> На практику Гуру Ринпоче лучше все же получить хотя бы лунг (устную передачу). Но его мантру наичтывать можно. Особенно хорошо, если при этом визуализировать его изборажение


Ссылки не работают,может у меня комп глючит?
Насчет передачи в практику Гуру Ринпоче -  пока с этим сложно,в зоне досягаемости нет ламы который мог бы данную передачу дать,
а вот насчёт начитывания  мантры Гуру Ринпоче, у меня есть вопрос,если я стану начитывать мантру Гуру Ринпоче с визуализацией его изображения,(предварительно перед начитыванием мантры и после начитывания мантры читая молитвы Падмасамбхаве с просьбой о том что бы он даровал мне наставника в практике дхармы) - это будет практика которую можно практиковать без посвящения или в эту практику нужна передача? и вообще такая практика существует?

----------


## Сурья

Есть вот такой(ая)  терма извините не знаю как правильно
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Content/0003.htm
(в индуизме этот текст назвали бы тантрой)
есть ли к этому терма комментарии?

----------


## Сурья

> Тут есть проблема. Никакого "эталонного" произношения не существует.
> Разные Учителя произносят и передают эту (да и другие) мантры немного по-разному. Считается, что читать нужно так, как передали. Так что пока никак не передали - можно не забивать голову. ИМХО, конечно.


Я не ищу эталона,мне хотя бы что бы можно было разобрать слова произносимой мантры.

----------


## Rushny

> Ссылки не работают,может у меня комп глючит?


Да, российский сайт что-то "заболел". Наверное, стоит неемного подождать.

Но ритуал Будды Шакьямуни на украинском сайте и у меня открывается без проблем. Если у вас все же недоступен, напишите в личку,  вышлю вам текст файлом ПДФ.




> если я стану начитывать мантру Гуру Ринпоче с визуализацией его изображения,(предварительно перед начитыванием мантры и после начитывания мантры читая молитвы Падмасамбхаве с просьбой о том что бы он даровал мне наставника в практике дхармы) - это будет практика которую можно практиковать без посвящения или в эту практику нужна передача? и вообще такая практика существует?


Не знаю, существует ли именно такая практика, но если вы будете делать так, как описали, то это очень правильно и никакого особого разрешения или уполномачивания вам не нужно. 
Насчет мантры: если у вас быстрый интернет, могу поискать аудиозапись и выслать вам на почту. Но размер файла будет немаленький.

----------

Сурья (05.03.2011)

----------


## Сурья

Интернет у меня быстрый,буду благодарен за мантру.Свой емайл вам в лс написал.

----------


## Сурья

Спасибо за садхану и мантру.

----------


## Сурья

В комментариях к Ваджра- Гуру- Мантре(Терма Тулку Карма Лингпа) есть такое примечание: "Практиковать Ваджра-Гуру-Мантру можно только получив Посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Передачу от квалифицированного Мастера."
То есть, если я буду практиковать данную мантру без  передачи,то блага от данной мантры мной получены не будут, и вся садхана будет уходить в пустоту?

И следующий вопрос,например если человеку изолированному от возможности получить передачу в данную садхану(например человек находится в тюрьме и ему попала в руки данная садхана),то как быть в данном случае,прочитав что практиковать можно только с передачей,человек должен так сказать выбросить эту садхану, как не возможную к реализации,или практиковать садхану несмотря на то, что она бесплодна и все усилия уходят в пустоту?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...или практиковать садхану...


А каким это образом возможно вообще практиковать садхану имея один текст на руках? практика это не буковки читать. Необходимы точные наставления от Учителя, а иначе и наличие передачи не спасет.

----------

Алексей Самохин (12.03.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Передачу можно получать много раз. Чем больше наставлений , тем глубже практика.

----------


## Dondhup

> В комментариях к Ваджра- Гуру- Мантре(Терма Тулку Карма Лингпа) есть такое примечание: "Практиковать Ваджра-Гуру-Мантру можно только получив Посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Передачу от квалифицированного Мастера."
> То есть, если я буду практиковать данную мантру без  передачи,то блага от данной мантры мной получены не будут, и вся садхана будет уходить в пустоту?
> 
> И следующий вопрос,например если человеку изолированному от возможности получить передачу в данную садхану(например человек находится в тюрьме и ему попала в руки данная садхана),то как быть в данном случае,прочитав что практиковать можно только с передачей,человек должен так сказать выбросить эту садхану, как не возможную к реализации,или практиковать садхану несмотря на то, что она бесплодна и все усилия уходят в пустоту?


Подумайте сколько живых существ никогда не встречали даже шлоки Дхармы. Почему это происходит? 
Если для практик Ваджраяны необходим ванг, то нужно его получить , если нет возможности - т о устранять препятствия накапливая собрания мудрости и добродетели.Если человек хочет практиковать но есть препятствия, то необходимо устранять препятствия, накапливая собрания мудрости и добродетели, а не заниматься самодеятельностью.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Сурья

> т о устранять препятствия накапливая собрания мудрости и добродетели.


А каков способ накопления этих заслуг?

----------


## Dondhup

Много различных методов, например возведение алтаря и совершение подношений, например воды, еды, цветов и т.п.. Очень важна мотивация. 
Соблюдение нравственности. Практика Прибежища. Т.е отказ от нанесения вреда (от 10 не благих деяний для начал и совершение 10 благих деяний)
Практика в традиции сутры, слушание  Дхармы, чтение книг, молитв, чтение сутр в слух и т.п. Порождение отречения, порождение Бодхичитты. 
Приход к верному Воззрению. И т.п.

На нашем уровне практика в различных тибетских линиях имеет мало отличий , в основном формальные отличия.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Для практики чтения мантры Гуру ринпоче не обязательно получать ванг. Достаточно получить лунг - передачу мантру от Учителя. Не знаю, у нас мантра Гуру ринпоче также как Ом мани падме хум, люди читают bez lungov spokoyno. V nedavnem proshlom peredachu slozhno bylo poluchat no vse chitali.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я читал Ваджра Гуру Мантру без передачи и это помогло мне встретиться с Учителем.

А садхану без разъяснений делать никак, это правда.

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В комментариях к Ваджра- Гуру- Мантре(Терма Тулку Карма Лингпа) есть такое примечание: "Практиковать Ваджра-Гуру-Мантру можно только получив Посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Передачу от квалифицированного Мастера."
> То есть, если я буду практиковать данную мантру без  передачи,то блага от данной мантры мной получены не будут, и вся садхана будет уходить в пустоту?


Я, конечно, не лама и вообще существо с низшими способностями, но выражу свое глубоко личное ИМХО

В комментарии речь идет именно о практике, которая несколько не произнесение мантры. Если у Вас нет передачи, то практики у Вас не получится. 

Однако, если уж к Вам попал текст и у Вас родилось намерение, то "это жжжжж неспроста" следовательно связь есть и это уже хорошо. Следует помнить, что Гуру Падмасамбхава относится к тем немногим божествам (если так можно сказать) тибетского буддизма, которые взяли на себя обет приходить на помощь практикующим по первому их зову, при условии, конечно, призыва, полного искренности и преданности  :Smilie:  Потому Вы можете читать мантру, обращаясь у Гуру Ринпоче и прося его о получении посвящения.  :Smilie:  Поверьте, что если Вы реально этого хотите, то достаточно быстро вы его получите. Но не относитесь к повторении мантры, как к тому, что Вы делаете какую-то практику. 

Удачи Вам во встрече с Вашим Учителем

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2011)

----------

